# first lesson on meat selection



## tncliff (Aug 3, 2014)

Ty for the first part of this five day course...always wondered how to select a brisket.have always had alot of trouble with the membrane on ribs


----------



## timberjet (Aug 3, 2014)

I found a neat trick on the membrane. use two dull butterknives and start in the middle rather than the end. Slide the knive down a bone under the membrane from both sides. Gently pry up until it starts to come loose a little bit. Do the same the next bone to the side of that one. Might even have to do the next one. Patience is key. The membrane is much tougher in the middle . You should be able to pull it off now without too much tearing. I always had a problem getting ahold of it at the end even with pliers. This way seems to work for me. Some ribs have such a thin membrane on them it is just dang near impossible anyway. I can't help you on Brisket. For some reason I never seem to get any when my Beef comes cut and wrapped.


----------



## wood river bbq (Aug 14, 2014)

Timberjet: I'll try your method on my next rib cook -- wish I'd have read your article yesterday when I cooked them!! After you pry up the membrane in the middle, where do you start pulling from -- I assume the end?? Any help will be appreciated as I hate the membrane removal part of the cook.

I've tried removing the membrane by grabbing it with a paper towel but FISH SKINNING PLIERS (a couple of $$ at Walmart) works the best for me.


----------



## timberjet (Aug 15, 2014)

just keep working it up from the center out. I find that the middle of the back of the ribs is where the membrane is toughest. Of course no two ribs are the same. Hope this helps.


----------



## twinwasp (Sep 10, 2014)

I can endorse the butter knife method.


----------



## venture (Sep 10, 2014)

The butter knife is a good choice from my experience.

A tip from a forum member whose name I don't remember?

Run the shiny side of the ribs under very hot water for a minute or two before you remove the membrane? Be sure to hit the whole length of the rack and get that membrane good and hot.

I didn't think it would work, but it really does help. No, it will not cook the meat!

I start two or three ribs in from the end and work to the short end. However many ribs in I think I need to get a good handle on the membrane.  If carefully done, you can grab the loosened membrane with a paper towel and carefully and cleanly tear it off back to the other end.

One tug and one rack of ribs stripped of the membrane.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## lemmy (Nov 16, 2014)

Gracias for the info!


----------

